# Help Rapido 740F



## nacnudrallim (Aug 2, 2012)

I have inherited a 2000 Fiat Ducato Rapido 740F and no nothing about it. I struggled to get it started, the control panel was alarming but since I plugged in to mains have managed to fire her up ok. She is going for MOT and has been neglected in the back garden for 2 years. In an awful state of algae, I have cleaned most off with jet wash, but need a cleaner? I have a book so can study the various buttons switches etc but what is important to know 1st? Anyone nearby Leicester got one or had to show me ???


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

any car shampoo should be OK, then a polish (similar). Be careful with the jet wash, it could damage the body seals. 

If it's been stood a while the base vehicle battery & leisure battery may well be not very good! 

I'm sure some Rapido owners will come in with some answers to specifics, but the main thing is to get her on the road, then get the "caravan" side of things sorted, possibly with a habitation service to check out for any faults there - most motorhome dealers will do this.


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

Hi Duncan

Yes, as Mike says, be very careful with the jet wash.

If you have black streaks etc., Muc-Off is very good, but Aldi and Lidl sell similar cleaners which are just as good for a fraction of the price.

Dave


----------



## BrianJP (Sep 17, 2010)

Just answered another post about cleaning. I use meguiars boat/rv polish but they make a range of cleaning products specifically for boats/RV's that really do work. see http://www.meguiars.co.uk/category/217


----------



## BrianJP (Sep 17, 2010)

Was habitation battery flat as my Rapido with CBE panel runs of this alone without any back up battery .


----------

